# Faulty Camera in iPhone 6 Plus



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I first heard about this on the news last night. Article

Looks like my iPhone 6 Plus is / could be affected by this issue. I have an appointment at the Genius Bar this Thursday. Can't say my photos are totally blurry, but I've never gotten results like one or two of the photos I took with my latest Fire HD tablet. I don't use the camera on it much at all, but there are a couple photos in particular that are SHARP. So maybe I will get a fix or replacement iPhone on Thursday.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You can check if your phone is from the faulty batch at this webpage.

https://www.apple.com/support/iphone6plus-isightcamera/


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, mine is _eligible_. Genius Bar tomorrow.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, I  didn't pick up that distinction.  Glad you will hopefully get this fixed!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Genius Bar yesterday.  Nothing wrong with camera on my iPhone.  Faulty cameras produce noticeably blurry photos most shots.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Good that your camera is okay, sad that you aren't getting a fix that will cause a magical improvement!


----------

